# How do I print my ICD-10 certificate?



## eumeseaka

I took the timed ICD-10 proficiency exam a few days ago and passed the exam. However, I could't figure out how to print my certificate showing that I passed. I didn't see a button that says print certificate. It just showed me my grade and nothing else. Can someone please help me. I need to print a copy of my certificate so I can show it to my supervisor at work.


----------



## Shalinda

*Certificate*

If you go back in a nd click on the Proficiency Assessment it should direct you to where you have the options to print your certificate..

Congrats


----------



## scunningham

Can you give exact directions to this.  You're the only person I've seen comment that says you can print a certificate...everyone else says you can't or there isn't one.


----------



## k-jag

*How to print ICD-10 proficiency certificate*

I, too, had trouble initially finding the certificate to print, but finally found out how to do it.  

1.  Log in to AAPC and go to "My Account" tab (it's underneath the shopping cart icon).  
2.  On the left hand side of your screen click on your name. 
3.  You'll see a blue bar that says "overview" - under that section click on the one that says "My Purchases/Items."
4.  You should see listed there the title "Proficiency Assessment", click the blue link for Proficiency Assessment.  
5.  The next screen shows that you passed the test and on the right hand side you should see a box to click to view and print your certificate.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## kdabis808

I just passed the ICD 10 exam, does it normally take awhile to show the certificate?


----------



## nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net

eumeseaka said:


> I took the timed ICD-10 proficiency exam a few days ago and passed the exam. However, I could't figure out how to print my certificate showing that I passed. I didn't see a button that says print certificate. It just showed me my grade and nothing else. Can someone please help me. I need to print a copy of my certificate so I can show it to my supervisor at work.



Was the exam difficult?  Trying to decide weather to pay for the course or exam.


----------



## brady180@aol.com

This didn't work for me.  I can't figure out how to print the darn thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everyone here at work had trouble too.


----------



## balamurugan.ph

brady180@aol.com said:


> This didn't work for me.  I can't figure out how to print the darn thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everyone here at work had trouble too.



Go to ''Purchases''--->Proficiency Assessment--->Get Certificate.


----------



## CodingKing

nmurrell1981@sbcglobal.net said:


> Was the exam difficult?  Trying to decide weather to pay for the course or exam.



Its easy if you know the guidelines or where to find them. I have minimal I10 training and just passed my CPC test last week. I took the I10 assessment Saturday and passed with a 93.33% with 90 min to spare



balamurugan.ph said:


> Go to ''Purchases''--->Proficiency Assessment--->Get Certificate.



I'm not sure if they were having a lag but second time I logged into the site today and there was a big popup on the screen with banners and confetti, congratulating me on passing the proficiency exam.

When I clicked on my exam under purchase history it gave me the option to print the certificate


----------



## lmathews

*Printing ICD-10 Certificate Work Around*

When you have the certificate on your screen, you can use the Snipping Tool on your computer (it's a circle with scissors) in the Accessories under the Start Menu then paste it into Word and Landscape the page.

Open the application, click on the New button, the screen will be greyed out, draw a box around the outside of the borders of the certificate and the image will show in the window, click Edit/Copy and then paste it into Word.  You may have to decrease your margins and resize it to fit.

This is one way to print it.  Plus, you can also save the file.

Hope this helps !

Louise A Mathews, CPC, CPMA


----------



## CodingKing

lmathews said:


> When you have the certificate on your screen, you can use the Snipping Tool on your computer (it's a circle with scissors) in the Accessories under the Start Menu then paste it into Word and Landscape the page.
> 
> Open the application, click on the New button, the screen will be greyed out, draw a box around the outside of the borders of the certificate and the image will show in the window, click Edit/Copy and then paste it into Word.  You may have to decrease your margins and resize it to fit.
> 
> This is one way to print it.  Plus, you can also save the file.
> 
> Hope this helps !
> 
> Louise A Mathews, CPC, CPMA



I ended up doing that When I printed from the page it dropped off my name


----------



## lizzyduff

*Same issue here*

the AAPC website didn't update mine, so it still shows that I never took the test. I took screen shots of the passing score for my employer.  Still waiting for access to a certificate and/or proof on the AAPC website. I called and they said to give it time to update. I will keep checking every week or so.


----------



## teenajasmine02@gmail.com

balamurugan.ph said:


> Go to ''Purchases''--->Proficiency Assessment--->Get Certificate.


There is not seeing this


----------

